# How do you create animated signatures?



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm trying to create a signature for someone and i'm stuggling to work out how to make it animated, as in blend one picture into another.

Can anyone shine any light on this topic?


----------



## dalj (May 1, 2008)

Try animation shop,google it and theres quite a few to choose from and it does it all for ya.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

You can do it on photoshop
and edit it on image ready


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

dalj said:


> Try animation shop,google it and theres quite a few to choose from and it does it all for ya.


Thanks, just downloaded it :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh well PS would have been a easier option


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> Oh well PS would have been a easier option


Care to explain how its done?


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

You may find some thing here that can help you

http://www.good-tutorials.com/


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

mess around with a gif animator


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

One moment uploadin pictures which should help understand things a bit better


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry the pics may be a bit muddles up

doing this as an example
Create a new work space
Next open the animation window by window>animation
fill the BG with any choosing colour









Create 3 layers on the animation window using this tool ( sorry already skipped a step by adding some text )









now you have 3 blank layers like so ( but mines isnt black,ignore the text )









highlight the first layer but clicking on it
add some text/image
leave the 2nd layer blank 
On the 3rd layer add you final text/image

Thats the easy bit done
click on your first layer
now click on this button highlighted and this window will apprear ( shh lost the 2nd layer but dont say nothing  )









I used 5 frames but you can use more to 'slow' the animation down without making it 'jumpy'









now what should have happened is 5 extra layers have appreared withing your orginal first layer and 2nd layer









Now do the same with layer 2,highlight it then use the multiple button to do the same and you should have another 5 layers within your orginal layer 2 and layer 3









Then click on the buton which switches you from ps to image ready









Then click file>save optimized as rename it and your done
look for the file and admire your work









Hope this helped lol
I should have created a extra layer at the end with 'detailing' on it so that 'world' blends onto 'Detailing' instead it kinda skips as you can see but you get the idea

Ed


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Silva, I'll give it a go!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Top tip Ed !

Always easier to see it 'in the flesh' 

So who's going to practice doing me a new Sig then


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Top tip Ed !
> 
> Always easier to see it 'in the flesh'
> 
> So who's going to practice doing me a new Sig then


Dont know ?? 
Unless you have something nice wrapped in loads of bubble awaiting


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

No problem !

Gritty sponge or Old Chamois - the choice is yours


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> No problem !
> 
> Gritty sponge or Old Chamois - the choice is yours


Both ?? :lol::lol:


----------



## dalj (May 1, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> Oh well PS would have been a easier option


No where near as easy as animation shop,plus you get alot of different effects.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

It is a easier option because SXI already has PS


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> It is a easier option because SXI already has PS


I now have animation shop :thumb:


----------

